# Christmas 2008 - Your Favorite Present?



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

So the "big day" is over, what'dya get that was extra special?
A new Mini-14 W/ a nice tactical package? New lens for the Nikon? Dewalt Circular Saw?
Or for those like Andy, a years subscription to "Field and Cream"??


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I fucked-up my Movado a few months ago and I got a new, spiffier one.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

My man got me the new 2009 Papelbon jersey. It's incredible. I can't wait to wear it to a game or even just out to show it off! lol

I surprised my family with tickets to a P Bruins game. I'd love to get Boston tickets, but the P Bruins will be fun for us all (5 of us) to go to and a whole hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I got a workout video... either my wife thinks I am getting fat, or I have someone I am competing with. lol


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A good day with all of the family (NO FIGHTS)


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

5-0 said:


> I got a workout video... either my wife thinks I am getting fat, or I have someone I am competing with. lol


I'm guessing if you had bought that for her it wouldn't have worked out so well??  Just a guess.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Andy0921 said:


> I fucked-up my Movado a few months ago and I got a new, spiffier one.


Which model Andy?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Which model Andy?


I think he means the watch Andy.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I picked up the new Andy model that loves poontang and being a smartass, .....oh wait a minute, that's the current model.

I picked up a hands free cell phone kit for the truck. The one that's hard wired into your stereo so you can hear people talk over your speaker system. I hate being distracted with extraneous bullshit while I drive, I like having both hands on the wheel!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

The looks on my kid's faces when they realized Santa brought them Wii and Nintendo DS Lites.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

StbbrnMedic said:


> I'm guessing if you had bought that for her it wouldn't have worked out so well??  Just a guess.


Considering that she is 6 months pregnant... It would have been a failure that they would write songs about.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh my!! I guess so!!!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

When we went to see Santa my children 3 and 5 asked for gold fish and pretzels, they were so cute then.... HOWEVER!!!! on Christmas Day they conspired with their just as crazy terrorist cousins from Maine AKA Maniacs-Jihad to destroy my house making it look like the the desert mountains in Tora Bora, Afghanistan.. Then my crazy family stop by and supply more artillery and weapons called toys to further destroy my house laughing and joking with four kids 5 years and under who took complete control of my 2100 square foot house. Eventually the insurgents gave up their strong hold and all the tourists left at 9:30pm. I sat there with my wife and we both gleamed at each other and stated what a wonderful Christmas we can all do it next year:martini: Family is the greatest gift of all and to all a goodnight 8-[


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I got 2 12 packs which took me all day and a half tank of gas to get....and a viral infection....I hope the New Yr is a little better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

mtc said:


> And homemade Limoncello !!


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I got a snow shovel from my in-laws! SWEET!


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

I got a Wii with Madden 09, pretty much an addict at this point.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

my favorite gift was a picture frame from my mom with pictures of my brother and I as toddlers with my old man. it's funny how he's been goen for a year and a half now and it's still so new feeling to me. life is funny..................


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

RockBand 2 for the PS3...it's great


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

....didn't get what i really wanted. let's just put it that way. figure it out.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kttref said:


> ....didn't get what i really wanted. let's just put it that way. figure it out.


OOooo Kate! You wanted at least 2 more months of being pregnant but the lil' guy finally came out?!?! :twisted:


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Watching the youngest children in the family, My neices open there presents. The three year old helping her four month old sister open her presents.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Crvtte65 said:


> OOooo Kate! You wanted at least 2 more months of being pregnant but the lil' guy finally came out?!?! :twisted:


Ok Crvtte, *DONT PUSH THE PREGNANT WOMAN!! *They are scary beings and she may find you and hurt you when your sleeping!

That said I got a new jacket, baby B's tickets, AND A SAWZALL!! Cant wait to use it then head straight to the local ER after!! Its going to be great!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

A coffee cup with a pic of my wife and son on it. I have one for every year with my son's pic on it, but this year it has my wife and son. I think this is the best gift ever


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

All I have to say...gift cards and more gift cards! Better than getting socks and underware.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

A great time with my family and friends....oh yeah my girlfriends gift is she is taking me on a 7 day criuse in the Carribean leaving Jan 4th


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> oh yeah my girlfriends gift is she is taking me on a 7 day criuse in the Carribean leaving Jan 4th :smile:


A 7 day cruise...nice girlfriend you got there. Be careful for the pirates.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

7costanza said:


> A 7 day cruise...nice girlfriend you got there. Be careful for the pirates.


Also be careful to not fall overboard.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

My favorite gift was having the best day with my boys!!! Had a great family dinner, then went on a crazy ride in my sons Rally car..way too much fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Which model Andy?


I received a Gentry model.

I also forget to mention that I got a new rack filled will dumbbells to replace my current  aging, dilapidated ones; my home fitness center is now complete.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Andy0921 said:


> I also forget to mention that I got a new rack


Ok...that was all I saw and I thought it was hysterical. Then I finished reading the sentence and was disappointed. I thought it would be hysterical if YOU got a new rack 

I suppose I don't want to have a baby birthday on Christmas - but it would have been nice to be done.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Since I got a DVD of "Platoon" for Christmas, I'll have to say a DVD of "Platoon".


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

I got a an "Official Red Ryder Carbine-Action Two-Hundred-Shot Range Model Air Rifle!" lol


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Santa has awesome taste in jewelry. Conflict free diamonds are a girl's best friend!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

The Playboy Channel for free from Verizon!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

B.B. King/Buddy Guy tix. Eat your heart out, Koz!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> B.B. King/Buddy Guy tix. Eat your heart out, Koz!


Awesome!

B.B. has lost a little off his fastball, but Buddy can still tear it up.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

B.B.'s still not bad for 83 years though. He's got 50 on me and I couldn't carry his jockstrap when it comes to a guitar. My daughter's first Christmas, with another little one on the way are the best presents I could ever get.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

irish937 said:


> B.B.'s still not bad for 83 years though.


Oh, definitely. I was never a huge B.B. fan, I'm more into Albert King, Albert Collins, Freddie King, Magic Sam, and Blind Lemon Pledge.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Blind Lemon Pledge.


Delta...last time you wrote that name I laughed my ass off I totally thought you were making a joke...after the house cleaner Lemon Pledge..I just googled it....its a real guy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Delta...last time you wrote that name I laughed my ass off I totally thought you were making a joke...after the house cleaner Lemon Pledge..I just googled it....its a real guy.


It's actually from an old SNL skit...the person now calling himself Blind Lemon Pledge was inspired by that, no doubt.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ahhh...funny none the less.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Oh, definitely. I was never a huge B.B. fan, I'm more into Albert King, Albert Collins, Freddie King, Magic Sam, and Blind Lemon Pledge.


Love Jazz and Blues; Dorsey brothers, Glenn Miller, Duke Ellington and Count Basie, with Ella Fitzgerald's voice to go along. I must have spent too much time with my grandparents when I was growing up. I used to hate the Big Bands (as a kid), now I can't get enough.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Oh, definitely. I was never a huge B.B. fan, I'm more into Albert King, Albert Collins, Freddie King, Magic Sam, and Blind Lemon Pledge.


Same here...the Chicago blues was never my favorite in comparison to the less polished, much more soulful Delta pre-war blues or Lightnin' Hopkins' solo work. Unfortunately for me, most of those guys died before I was even born, and B.B. and Buddy are two of the few blues legends still left. I just want to be able to see them while there still here. I think I'd be remiss in my love for music of I didn't.


----------



## USMC1978 (Aug 19, 2008)

The wife was on leave for a few days. That was pretty damn sweet!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Gift Card Present: Call of Duty 5... Good times.


----------

